# Cancer killers ...



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Found a news-story (video) about how some doctors at the Mayo Clinic used a massive dose of measles to eradicate cancer in a woman who had _multiple myeloma_, which was listed as an incurable blood cancer.

http://archive.pnj.com/VideoNetwork...irus-wipes-out-woman-s-incurable-blood-cancer

*Minnesota woman makes medical history*

http://www.messagemedia.co/aitkin/c...cle_3779fa12-0c37-11e4-b347-001a4bcf6878.html



> After 10 years of hospitals, chemotherapy, remission and recurrences of her cancer, what is most important to Stacy Erholtz is her faith in God and her ability to go with the flow.
> 
> Diagnosed with _multiple myeloma_, cancer of the plasma cells, a decade ago, Erholtz, 50, became a part of medical history last year when she participated in a Mayo Clinic study on using measles as a treatment for cancer. The Pequot Lakes woman is the first person in the world to go into complete remission following the therapy, which dealt her a dose of measles virus equivalent to 10 million vaccinations' worth.
> 
> ...


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

Things like that make me think a zombie apocolypse may be possible.:gaa


----------

